# 1970s Golf Clubs.



## Coolguy22468 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new to Golf and I was wanting some advice.

I have some 1960s/70s Golf clubs that are Manufactured by Leyland that are my dads old set, Is it worth playing with a set that old or is it a good idea to get a new set? 

I should mention that some of the clubs in the set I think are pre world war II and I am pretty sure they are completely unsuitable.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 19, 2013)

hello welcome and enjoy :lol:

i would be off to sports direct or the sportshq for a semi decent starter set for around Â£80 you can have modern materials and technology.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2013)

I would leave sport direct gear and go talk to a local PGA pro. They can give you much better advice and while you are there why not book a couple of lessons and get the swing and basics checked out


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2013)

If you are just starting, anything with a rubber grip, a metal tube and a lump of metal on the end will do until you decide if you like golf or not. Then something second hand rather than a cheap set of starter clubs would be my recommendation.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 19, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would leave sport direct gear and go talk to a local PGA pro. They can give you much better advice and while you are there why not book a couple of lessons and get the swing and basics checked out
		
Click to expand...

Although I agree with this to a certain extent I don't think many new comers will be happy running off to the local pro and booking lessons and buying clubs from a pro shop. Get any old club and get out there hitting some balls and the rest will fall into place. 

Too often I see go and see your local pro. Not everyone wants to become a low HCP golfer.

Go and have fun 

:swing:


----------



## scratch (Jan 19, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Too often I see go and see your local pro.
		
Click to expand...

There is a good reason for that  :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes there is but lets face it the person in question has some old clubs that are nearly unusable. If he does as homer says and visits his local pro and has some lessons the price list would be as follows:

Let's say 2 lessons = Â£50
Second hand irons = Â£100-200
If he adds a driver = 80-150
Putter = Â£40-Â£100

I could go on Gloves, Bag, balls

Just get out there and see if the games for you or not. Buy a Â£10 7 iron from sports direct and get down a range and whack balls until you have a blister and ask yourself - did I enjoy that? Then repeat for a month and if you still love it then go and see a pro and splash the cash.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 19, 2013)

Ethan said:



			If you are just starting, anything with a rubber grip, a metal tube and a lump of metal on the end will do until you decide if you like golf or not. Then something second hand rather than a cheap set of starter clubs would be my recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Quite an expensive initial move if you are not sure you are going to be committed.

Welcome to the forum.

Hope the midnight first post wasn't about selling those old sticks though. Ah, there's the cynic in me.


----------



## scratch (Jan 19, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yes there is but lets face it the person in question has some old clubs that are nearly unusable. If he does as homer says and visits his local pro and has some lessons the price list would be as follows:

Let's say 2 lessons = Â£50
Second hand irons = Â£100-200
If he adds a driver = 80-150
Putter = Â£40-Â£100

I could go on Gloves, Bag, balls

Just get out there and see if the games for you or not. Buy a Â£10 7 iron from sports direct and get down a range and whack balls until you have a blister and ask yourself - did I enjoy that? Then repeat for a month and if you still love it then go and see a pro and splash the cash.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds to me that the OP has already decided he wants to get into golf. A visit to a pro to book onto a group beginners course is the sensible option. Then some bargain hunting and he could pick up a decent set of irons, a 3w, a putter and a bag for under Â£200. Not a huge outlay for clubs that he will get something back on when ready to upgrade.


----------



## Coolguy22468 (Jan 19, 2013)

At my local Golf Club I think its Â£75 for 6 lessons. I don't want to fork-out on some expensive clubs at the moment, I think I will see at the pro-shop to see if I can get some second had clubs to play with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Not everyone wants to become a low HCP golfer.

Go and have fun 

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but knowing how to get it going roughly where you want it makes the game a whole lot more enjoyable and the OP will stick with it longer. Re-read my post and cant see any mention of trying to get low. Group lessons are usually a cheaper alternative to one on one lessons and it gets you meeting others of a similar standard.

Even going via your local pro doesn't have to be expensive if you get a half set or they match internet prices. Just don't agree with giving high street stores the business when a PGA pro is ideally placed to give a newbie impartial advice and not flog them a set of Nicklaus clubs (AG) because they have the best mark up


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 19, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Although I agree with this to a certain extent I don't think many new comers will be happy running off to the local pro and booking lessons and buying clubs from a pro shop. Get any old club and get out there hitting some balls and the rest will fall into place. 

Too often I see go and see your local pro. Not everyone wants to become a low HCP golfer.

Go and have fun 

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this.

I also don't see booking 6 lessons with any pro until youve had a single lesson to gauge some idea whether you can work together. 
You will find some peoples teaching a lot easier to understand than others.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 19, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yes there is but lets face it the person in question has some old clubs that are nearly unusable. If he does as homer says and visits his local pro and has some lessons the price list would be as follows:

Let's say 2 lessons = Â£50
Second hand irons = Â£100-200
If he adds a driver = 80-150
Putter = Â£40-Â£100

I could go on Gloves, Bag, balls

Just get out there and see if the games for you or not. Buy a Â£10 7 iron from sports direct and get down a range and whack balls until you have a blister and ask yourself - did I enjoy that? Then repeat for a month and if you still love it then go and see a pro and splash the cash.
		
Click to expand...

But then after a month of trying to hit it, you have already ingrained bad swing habits which take a long time to get out. I'd say get a couple of lessons before anything else. I tried myself, and it has been so hard to break the bad habits I formed in the first 3 week where I tried to do things myself.

There is a reason Pro's are called such and give lessons. Just make sure before you hand over any cash you have a chat, see if you can relate to each other and that he is happy to teach you the way you want to be taught. I say this because some people learn through feel rather than visually, and some pro's cant offer this as they only teach with video lessons and always try to teach a text book swing, if you have any physical limitations explain this and see what they are able to offer.

You'll find it more enjoyable hitting a ball well than scuffing it along the ground, slicing and hooking, hitting a few good shot along the way.  If after a few lessons you still cant hit it it may not be fore you, if you are hitting it relatively well you'll have a good foundation to start getting better with.

Just make sure you have fun and practise as much as you can to build you swing in the first few months. Then like others say a good set of 2nd hand clubs, lots of pro's take them in part ex and you can give htem a whack in the practice areas to see if they suit.

Good luck and I'm sure you'll have great times ahead.


----------



## Coolguy22468 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is Dunlop a good set to start with and do golf club pro's mind if you get equipment that isn't from their shop?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 19, 2013)

I started with a Dunlop set and it did me no harm, Â£100 and I used it for about 6 months until I decided to get abit more serious about the game.

I wouldn't get a whole set though, maybe just a 7 iron to learn with and NO you don't have to buy your clubs from a pro to have lessons with them.


----------

